# How much should my Sulcata eat ?



## maiziebeth (Jul 25, 2016)

I feed him at least once a day but he seems to never touch it, but when I take him out in my yard he'll eat a little bit. He's only probably three months old. I feed him things like kale, red cabbage, carrots, and squash. Help !


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 25, 2016)

Your tort should be on a diet of leafy greens. 

It can't process sugars properly, it causes digestive and kidney problems, so fruit, bell pepper, carrot and tomato should only be fed very sparingly and very occasionally. 

As a guide, a mound of greens roughly the size of the shell once a day is a good starting point. 

Here's a list of suitable greens

Look them up on The Tortoise Table Plant Database if you're not sure what they look like. 
http://thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plant_database_14.asp

Mulberry leaves
Grape vine leaves
Hibiscus leaves
African hibiscus leaves
Blue hibiscus leaves
Rose of Sharon leaves
Rose leaves
Geraniums
Gazanias
Lavatera
Pansies
Petunias
Hostas
Honeysuckle
Cape honeysuckle
Leaves and blooms from any squash plant, like pumpkin, cucumber, summer squash, etc...
Young spineless opuntia cactus pads

Weeds:
There are soooooooo many...
Dandelion
Mallow
Filaree
Smooth Sow thistle
Prickly Sow thistle
Milk thistle
Goat head weed
Cats ear
Nettles
Trefoil
Wild onion
Wild mustard
Wild Garlic
Clovers
Broadleaf plantain
Narrow leaf plantain
Chick weed
Hawksbit
Hensbit
Hawksbeard


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 25, 2016)

Have you read the TFO guides that will help you?

Beginner Mistakes 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

How to raise a healthy Sulcata
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/

For those who have a young Sulcata 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/


----------



## Tom (Jul 25, 2016)

maiziebeth said:


> I feed him at least once a day but he seems to never touch it, but when I take him out in my yard he'll eat a little bit. He's only probably three months old. I feed him things like kale, red cabbage, carrots, and squash. Help !



Please read those threads that Joe's Mum linked.

Where did you get your baby and how was it started? Dry or wet routine?


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 25, 2016)

I feed mine a loose pile the diameter of her shell twice a day. She eats about 2/3 to all of it each meal. She is about 70 grams.

Tom, you need about a dump truck full by now, don't you? How much Mazuri do you go thru?


----------

